# Error 0x80040708



## Yazeedz (Mar 20, 2011)

I tried to install a game today, it starts installshield wizard, it freezes then I get the message 
Unhandled error 
0x80040708.... 

Can u please help me?!
I run windows 7 64-bit 
4 GB RAM 

Yazeed


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you logged into Windows with full admin permissions?

What game is it?

Are you using the original retail disc, a backup copy, or a file you downloaded from the internet?


----------



## Yazeedz (Mar 20, 2011)

I have administrator rights, im logged in as administrator and I run the install as administrator.

the game is Assassin's Creed Brotherhood.

i even tried to copy every thing that the disk contains and pasting it on a folder on my desktop.

any suggestions?? 

Yazeed


----------

